# Should I be worried? My 19 month old seems depressed



## jessiet254 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm new to this site, so if anyone can offer any advice it would be really appreciated!

Over the past 2-3 weeks my 19 month old retreiver, Oscar, has seemed really depressed and not his usual bubbly, happy self.
We got him when he was 10 weeks old and, because he was our 'baby', we spoilt him with lots of cuddles and attention. Who can resist a cute ball of fur like that?!?

I had a baby in November 2011 when he was 16 months old. To begin with he was really put out and got jealous because we went from giving him 100% of our attention to hardly having any time for him as we were so busy with the new baby. Once we got the hang of the baby things went back to normal and he went back to his usual mad self, always wanting to play and getting lots of cuddles.

We have done nothing different but over the past 2-3 weeks he has changed. He's still really energetic and happy to see us first thing in the morning or when we get back if we've been out and nothing has changed when we walk him, he still charges about chasing sticks etc.

Its the other 22 hours of the day that he's changed. He used to want to sit by us if we were watching tv or come upstairs when we go to bed. Now he just goes to his bed and lays there with a really sad expression on his face. If we call him, sometimes he comes to us but most of the time he doesn't bother. Also, when he has cuddles, its almost like he gets bored after a while and takes himself off to his bed. Its also like that when we try and play with him indoors.

Should I be worried or is he just maturing and calming down a bit? Please help because I am really worried!


----------



## tsheps (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi there. I know it has been a while since you posted this question. I'm just wondering what was the answer to the problem? My 17 month old golden has been exactly the same recently. Happy to see us in the morning or after we've returned from being out. She's also happy when out in the park but any other time just sits and looks fed up. She appears to have lost her puppy ways.. ..doesn't bring toys over for a tug of war. Perhaps she's just growing up, but I just get the feeling that something is not right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tsheps said:


> Hi there. I know it has been a while since you posted this question. I'm just wondering what was the answer to the problem? My 17 month old golden has been exactly the same recently. Happy to see us in the morning or after we've returned from being out. She's also happy when out in the park but any other time just sits and looks fed up. She appears to have lost her puppy ways.. ..doesn't bring toys over for a tug of war. Perhaps she's just growing up, but I just get the feeling that something is not right.


Welcome to the forum. 

Has your girl had a recent full Vet Check to rule out any medical issue(s)?
If not, I would recommend you taking her in for a checkup. If she's not feeling well, it could affect her overall well being and behavior.


----------

